# Bianchi Superset II



## qclabrat (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I sent my brother a frame a few years back and I'm trying to identify the frame. He had it repainted and now I'm not sure what model it was. Perhaps one you you can put me in the ball park model or year. I've posted a pic of it but the parts and color are not what came with the bare frame when I got it on eBay about 5 years ago. Here's what I remember, it was Celeste in color (yes I'm sure of the color), has the Superset 2 tube on the downtube and it was made in Japan, as indicated by the decals. I know its pretty vague, I think was a Limited but not sure, as there have been 20 or so frame after that one. I know Superset 2 came out in roughly 1990, but when exactly was it first used and on which models?

Thanks all,
Jersey Walt


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

The Limited? I was working in a Bianchi shop from 87-93 but I can't remember that accurately. There's a few gurus here, you'll get answers in short order.


----------



## qclabrat (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks TWB8s,
I was thinking the same a 1991 or 1992 Limited, but have nothing to substantiate it, the repaint was thick on the bottom bracket so I wasn't able to make out any part of the serial number.

Rgds,
Jersey Walt


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

Might be a Bianchi Virata.


----------

